# Monarch 10 ee electrical



## 5ndime (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all:
New here but have trouble already.

In need of some advise on how and where the 440/480 needs to be changed to run off my rpc. Jumper wires in the box on the machine, and an electrican told me to check and be sure the motor is wired right. Does some thing change when a motor runs exciter and generator? Complicated mess in there. Can some one help with a relativle simple solution?  
Next I have the lathe temperarly connected direct hard wired to the machine to check operation, and need to know what should be and what must be between the rpc and the lathe switch box.
 I'm frugal( cheap ) and won't pay for something I feel I could do myself. But electrican I'm not so some good solid advise would be appreciated.
Al:huh:


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 30, 2012)

I may be mistaken , but if I recall, those can not be run on a RPC.
You might want to check over on the PM board to check for sure. Seems the 10ee had plenty of electrical problems. My friend bought a 10 ee last summer, and he is going to swap out the MG drive for a 5hp 3phase, and run it on VFD

The major part of the job is adapting the back gear box to the front of the motor. Its done all the time using a C face motor, and extending the motor shaft. Not a small job by any stretch, but takes care of the 10ee motor/ wiring troubles, and get the lathe into a user friendly state.

Good Luck


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 30, 2012)

Just another thought

If all is still operational, you should be able to use a RPC to send 3 phase power to a transformer to power the machine .
The transformer would need to be 3 phase as well.

The converter could be 220v single phase in, 3 phase out , into a suiteable transformer , feed the lathe proper voltage.


----------



## 5ndime (Apr 30, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> I may be mistaken , but if I recall, those can not be run on a RPC.
> You might want to check over on the PM board to check for sure. Seems the 10ee had plenty of electrical problems. My friend bought a 10 ee last summer, and he is going to swap out the MG drive for a 5hp 3phase, and run it on VFD
> 
> The major part of the job is adapting the back gear box to the front of the motor. Its done all the time using a C face motor, and extending the motor shaft. Not a small job by any stretch, but takes care of the 10ee motor/ wiring troubles, and get the lathe into a user friendly state.
> ...


I sure hope your mistaken! But if not it will have a 3 hp servo motor or the likes. :thinking:


----------



## 5ndime (Apr 30, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Just another thought
> 
> If all is still operational, you should be able to use a RPC to send 3 phase power to a transformer to power the machine .
> The transformer would need to be 3 phase as well.
> ...


The machine as I got it is wired 440/480 3phase and can be wired for 220/240 3 phase per name plate. Has an exciter driving generator which I assume is powering the dc 3hp motor. Funky setup but is real nice if operating properly. I no none of this for sure only by what I'v been reading on practical machinest.
 May have to get the tweet after all. Could be cheaper in the long run!
Many thanks, and will keep posted
Al


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 30, 2012)

You might allso want to get a few opinions over at PM about the rewire to 220-240 volts. I would approch this with a great deal of caution though. The 10ee wiring can turn into a nightmare if your not carefull. For as many guys that get the original set up running again, there is just as many that abondon the factory wiring, and adapt a ac motor. I have been reading about the motor swaps for some time, and found that it is confusing at first, but if you take your time, you may be able to get sorted out. I wonder how reliable the old factory stuff really is? Just seems that the wiring and electrical problems with 10 ee lathes is such a on going thig, someone should have written a book on the subject by now.

To switch over to a servo motor is again another issue.


----------



## 5ndime (Apr 30, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> You might allso want to get a few opinions over at PM about the rewire to 220-240 volts. I would approch this with a great deal of caution though. The 10ee wiring can turn into a nightmare if your not carefull. For as many guys that get the original set up running again, there is just as many that abondon the factory wiring, and adapt a ac motor. I have been reading about the motor swaps for some time, and found that it is confusing at first, but if you take your time, you may be able to get sorted out. I wonder how reliable the old factory stuff really is? Just seems that the wiring and electrical problems with 10 ee lathes is such a on going thig, someone should have written a book on the subject by now.
> 
> To switch over to a servo motor is again another issue.


Yeah, book would be great!


----------

